# Spouse visa: Past medical treatment questions



## tmp1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I was filling in the application as I will be applying for a spouse visa next year. I am currently on a tier 4 student visa and have been for the last four years. I will be returning to Sri Lanka in January and making a spouse visa application from there. As I have been the UK for the last four years, I have used the NHS services. I am aware that I am entitled to this and I do not have to pay as I have been on a course that lasted for more than 6 months. However, I have paid prescription charges once I turned 19.

I was wondering what I should answer for the following questions:

1. Have you ever received medical treatment in the uK?

I am assuming this is a yes. I have never been admitted to a hospital. However I have been to the GP at my local surgery and also the Accident and Emergency unit and also been referred to the outpatients department by my GP. Is this correct?

2. Did you have to pay for the treatment?

I was going to answer no to this question as I have not had to make payments although I have paid for prescriptions. Should I be answering yes to this question?

3. Where did you receive the treatment? Provide full details as requested.

For this question I was going to state that I am on a tier 4 visa and state the address of my GP. Should I be mentioning that I have been to the Accident and Emergency and also to the outpatients department?

4. Finally I was wondering whether I need any additional evidence to support the fact that I did not have to pay for these services. Do I need to submit a letter of some sort from my GP? I am not sure whether they will be willing to do this.


Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Prescription charges don't count, as everyone except those who are exempt has to pay.
Just put details of your GP and A&E. No letter of explanation needed.


----------



## tmp1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Prescription charges don't count, as everyone except those who are exempt has to pay.
> Just put details of your GP and A&E. No letter of explanation needed.


Hi Joppa,

I am now in the process of filling in the online application. It asks the treatment start date and end date. I have visited the GP many times and also the hospital throughout the last four years where I have been on a student visa. 

I do not remember the exact first and last day I visited the hospital/GP before I left the UK. Therefore is it ok to put the start date of my visa and the end date of my visa as the treatment start and end dates? I can explain this further and give details of my GP and in the additional information section.

I have also obtained a letter from the hospital I visited on most occasions stating that I was entitled to free NHS treatment.

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just put the main ones you can remember.


----------



## tmp1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Just put the main ones you can remember.


Thank you. I don't remember the exact dates on any visits to the hospital. However I know the month and year of the two visits I made to the A & E department. Should I put approximate dates and explain it further in the additional information section? Or should I put the start date of treatment as my visa start date and end date of treatment as my visa end date?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Just give it your best guess. I don't know why you don't take my word for it and it doesn't affect your application as you were on a visa that entitled you to use NHS?


----------



## tmp1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

Joppa said:


> No. Just give it your best guess. I don't know why you don't take my word for it and it doesn't affect your application as you were on a visa that entitled you to use NHS?


ok thanks I will do that. Sorry, I tend to worry a bit too much about everything to do with the application!


----------



## conehead980 (Feb 3, 2014)

I went to a private GP twice and paid for it both times as I was on a visitor visa. 
Should I try to scrounge up the old receipts of payment (I think I still have them around somewhere), or should I not bother with it and just put the details of the GP and let ukba contact them?


----------

